# Fishing from the bank in ft walton?



## rolltide64 (Aug 25, 2012)

Wondering if any of y'all can point me to some decent bank fishing in or around the ft walton area? I've recently picked back up fishing and have had some luck over at upper memorial on Elgin using some cheap soft plastics and crickets but was hoping to mix it up a bit. I don't eat very much fish so I primarily catch and release for fun and relaxation. I've been to weekly pond also but it seemed too over run with turtles. Any suggestions on areas and/or tackle would be appreciated! Thanks 

Roll tide


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

If you have access to Eglin, they are some awesome spots to wade over there. 
Check out the grass flats at the mouth of bens lake, and lower memorial lake.

My bad, just saw this was Fresh water, now there. I do not know what to tell you.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Go to Jackson Guard and get a pass/ map there are several lakes,creeks, ponds available on Eglin A.F.B


----------



## rolltide64 (Aug 25, 2012)

saltwater ******* said:


> Go to Jackson Guard and get a pass/ map there are several lakes,creeks, ponds available on Eglin A.F.B


I've got the pass and maps, just hopin somebody could give me some suggestion on which ponds were best for catch and release and what type of bait or tackle to use.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

To be honest with you, you are really out of luck if you are limited to the bank around here. Your best bet since you do have a range pass would be to go fish Duck Pond in Crestview or Timerlake Pond which is closer to the fairgrounds. Find someone with a boat that will take you fishing......


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> To be honest with you, you are really out of luck if you are limited to the bank around here. Your best bet since you do have a range pass would be to go fish Duck Pond in Crestview or Timerlake Pond which is closer to the fairgrounds. Find someone with a boat that will take you fishing......



2X on Duck Pond. 

NJD


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

There are a bunch of rivers/creeks you can wade or kayak down. Some rubber worms and some crank baits or spinners. I see you are in the service you can rent boats in Milton at whiting park, and go to yellow river or black water from there, I live close to Navarre if you need a navigator


----------

